# Best Cubes to buy for my classroom?



## Zarfie (Jan 7, 2015)

I teach high school math at a small school. Every year the 8th grade math teacher challenges his students to "Learn to do something hard" one of the examples he gives is to learn how to solve a 3x3 Rubik's cube. Then when the students get to high school math, if they are interested in cubing, I allow them to use learning how to solve a new type of twisty puzzle (if they already know how to solve a 3x3) as their semester math project or an extra credit project. 

In the past we have always just let students borrow our personal cubes or bought (with our personal money) a few of the cheapest cubes we could possibly find to have on hand in our classrooms. But it's really lame when a student accidentally breaks the 5x5 your wife got your for Christmas or loses a bunch of the stickers off your megamix. And the $1.99 cubes I've used never last more than a year.

So I am looking to request money from my school to purchase a classroom set of cubes. I want a handful of 3x3's and a few other cubes for kids who want to try something harder. So my question is...

WHICH CUBES ARE THE MOST DURABLE AND LONGEST LASTING?

You guys are the experts!

I would like a primary recommendation and a secondary option that is cheaper, in case I get less money that I request, for each of the cube types listed below. Remember these cubes will mostly be used by learners, not experts, so longevity is much more valuable than speed. for this reason I'm leaning toward stickerless cubes so please consider stickerless brands when making your recommendation.

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Megamix (dodecahedron)
Pyraminx (tetrahedron)
SuperSquare1

Feel free to recommend any other puzzles or activities for my math class!
Thanks for your help

-Mr. Z


----------



## Zarfie (Jan 7, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> What $1.99 puzzle were you using?



I just found them at a craft store. I'll try to figure out the brand at school tomorrow but I don't know off the top of my head.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 7, 2015)

Zarfie said:


> I just found them at a craft store. I'll try to figure out the brand at school tomorrow but I don't know off the top of my head.



For 3x3, definitely the Guanlong.
For other puzzles just go Shengshou, they're the best quality for the cheapest price


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm also a teacher, and I've bought tons of puzzles for the class, haha. 

3x3: Guanlong from zcube.cn

Pretty much everything else, just go Shengshou, as mentioned above. they are cheap and functional.


----------



## Zarfie (Jan 7, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm also a teacher, and I've bought tons of puzzles for the class, haha.
> 
> 3x3: Guanlong from zcube.cn
> 
> Pretty much everything else, just go Shengshou, as mentioned above. they are cheap and functional.



In your experience do Shengshou stickers hold up well to student use in the long run?


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Get stickerless puzzles when you can if you want sticker durability, I don't think you can get stickerless ShengShou's though but as long as they don't pick at the stickers or drop the cube a whole lot than they should last a long time


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 9, 2015)

ShenShou sticker's are absolutely fine. Sticker quality is similar across the board except for a few bad cases and SS aren't one of them.

If you want stickerless then you can get YJ YuLong's for the 3x3s at very reasonable prices.

I would remove the Super SQ-1 from your list of puzzles. They suck to turn and are likely to become very frustrating quickly. Maybe a SQ-1 or SQ-2 instead but SS don't
make them.

Best/cheap
2x2 - MoYu stickerless/SS
3x3 - AoLong stickerless/YuLong stickerless
4x4 - AoSu MoYu stickerless/SS
5x5 - AoChuang MoYu stickerless/SS

Pyra - MoYu/SS
Mega - Dayan stickerless/SS

Super SQ-1 - SQ-2/SQ-1


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 9, 2015)

Zarfie said:


> I allow them to use learning how to solve a new type of twisty puzzle (if they already know how to solve a 3x3) as their semester math project or an extra credit project.



I wish our teachers had something like this. I would've totally done it.

For the puzzles, if you just want durability and not speed I would also recommend you glue down center caps (so they don't fall off and go missing) and tighten the puzzle a bit (less chance of popping and losing pieces).


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 10, 2015)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - YJ GuanLong
4x4 - ShengShou
5x5 - ShengShou
Megaminx - QJ v2
Pyraminx - QJ
Super Square-1 - MF8


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 10, 2015)

This is exactly how I got into cubing; my math teacher made it an option on our math project  

I would recommend YJ Guanlongs, as they are affordable, high quality cubes. I also think Rubik's sells classroom sets for a discounted price if you contact them (my school has a set). Shengshou is good for 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, and megaminx; you're better off only buying 2 or 3 of these each. For 2x2, I would suggest buying the Shengshou Aurora cube, rather than the standard Shengshou 2x2s (the Auroras are high quality and great speedcubes, while the standard SS's lock up and aren't much fun to solve  ).

Hope this helps


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

Instead of buying 30 Guanlongs for $60 or more, buy 1 Ghost Cube for $42 and just let the students try and solve it, one at a time. Money Saved.


----------



## timeless (Jan 10, 2015)

dont get rubiks brand,


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

timeless said:


> dont get rubiks brand,



You can if you contact rubiks for a set. I think you borrow it for free until if you don't return the cubes, then you have to pay the insurace price. Thats the CHEAPEST option.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 10, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> You can if you contact rubiks for a set. I think you borrow it for free until if you don't return the cubes, then you have to pay the insurace price. Thats the CHEAPEST option.



I had no idea this was possible.


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 10, 2015)

pdilla said:


> I had no idea this was possible.


It's only for schools


----------



## jms (Jan 10, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> 3x3: Guanlong from zcube.cn



This ^

I just bought a ton of guanlongs and paid less than £1 each for them, including delivery.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 10, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> You can if you contact rubiks for a set. I think you borrow it for free until if you don't return the cubes, then you have to pay the insurace price. Thats the CHEAPEST option.



Possibly cheapest. Certainly worst. You want the students to enjoy solving.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

super square 1 mf8 everything else shengsou!


----------

